

$job = "I have php skills"; - ucentric

info@web2point.com
======
robinduckett

        <?php
          $job = "I have php skills";
          
          function test_his_abilities($job) {
            switch($job) {
              case "I have php skills":
                return true;
              break;
              case "I am an keen developer, utilising all aspects of my available knowledge, and if they become taxed, am a competant researcher, able to research and learn to improve my current abilities.":
                return false;
              break;
            }
          }
    
          print $this_guy_sucks_at_php ? 'pretty certain he does suck' : test_his_abilities($job) ? 'pretty simplistic skillset' : 'maybe this guy\'s legit.';
        ?>

------
ucentric
Excellent, want work?

